

Show HN: GIF to Ascii Animator; Django Appengine - oswalpalash
https://oswalpalash.appspot.com/gif

======
oswalpalash
I'd love your feedback on the application. It's open sourced and it's
presently deployed on App Engine. I want to optimize it :)

Thanks

~~~
m1k3yboi
It's fast, but if i put a single .gif in it disappears immediately.

~~~
oswalpalash
The frame rate is presently set to 24 fps. So it's independent of the gif you
input. For single frame images, gifs:
[https://oswalpalash.appspot.com/ascii](https://oswalpalash.appspot.com/ascii)

